# Wow, absolutely amazing: Dayton RS28A tweeter.



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll keep this real simple.

I'm very, thoroughly impressed with the Dayton RS28A tweeter. I don't think I can ask for a better tweeter. 

I wasn't all too impressed before because I hooked it up with a crossover that was crossed at 4khz. I recently hooked it up to a crossover, 2.5khz 12db/oct, sounds 10x better. I can't wait to hook it up to a 1.8khz 24db/oct crossover.

Again, Excellent tweeter!!!


----------



## pervo (Aug 1, 2005)

cool... same one is going in my car


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Wait till you try the lower crossover point...  i got mine crossed at 1.5khz 12db/oct...


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

300Z said:


> Wait till you try the lower crossover point...  i got mine crossed at 1.5khz 12db/oct...


Wow, is that safe? Cause I also have an electronic crossover that lets me cross anywhere at 18db/oct. You haven't had any problems? I'd be scared of destroying them.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

never had any problems... works great... 

With the amout of power that my tweeters actually see, my crossover point and slope isnt really a concern at all...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Will these make a good pairing choice with the Seas CA18s or better with the Dayton RS 180s?


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've never heard the Seas but they pair up nicely with the Dayton Refs.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey sephi, what other tweeters have you listened to? Which one is your favorite & why?


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

So far:

Oz Matrix, CDT TW-25, LPG FS-25, Crystal CSC, NEXT ALS, probably more that I can't think of at the moment.

My favorite thus far is actually the Dayton RS28A. Funny thing is, it's my gf's favorite also. I switched it back and forth with the LPGs and she picked the Daytons.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

wow, I'll have to give them a try. Only problem is there HUGE! either way, I think I can make them fit.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hyeah, tell me abou it. 

Luckily though, my door panels come with 1" tweeter and 3" mid stock. The Daytons are going to fill the 3" slot.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

300Z said:


> Wait till you try the lower crossover point...  i got mine crossed at 1.5khz 12db/oct...


I stil have no idea how you get away with that. I thought my ears were going to explode with them crossed over that low on percussion. They were much more bearable HPed @+2kHz.

Where are yours mounted for listening sephiroth619?

You say they'll take the 3" spot, but where are they now?

-aaron


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Currently have them running freeair for demo'ing purposes in my room. The battery in my car is dead, once that gets replaced, twill go in the doors.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

ArcL100 said:


> I stil have no idea how you get away with that. I thought my ears were going to explode with them crossed over that low on percussion. They were much more bearable HPed @+2kHz.


You can ask Raul or BobG over at ECA what they think of my car... they both have heard it... last time BobG heard my car i had a problem with the midbass highpass crossover which was set way too high, limiting the midbass output and ext... but that of course is fixed...


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

I have to agree with the above statement that this is the best sounding tweet I have ever heard as well. I have them crossed somewhere around 2.0kHz at 12 dB slope. They are on the dash firing upwards towards the windshield. They mate very well with my Seas Lotus in my doors.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Currently have them running freeair for demo'ing purposes in my room. The battery in my car is dead, once that gets replaced, twill go in the doors.


Can you measure the tweet for me? I need to know how long it is across the face of the tweet with the flange, how deep it is, and how long it is across the "bottom" of the magnet is.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Can you measure the tweet for me? I need to know how long it is across the face of the tweet with the flange, how deep it is, and how long it is across the "bottom" of the magnet is.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ryan



http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=275-130


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

WeDgE said:


> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=275-130


I've looked at that before but it doesn't label what is what. I'm guessing A is the length across the top face, B the length across the bottom of the magnet, and C the depth? That's why I ask because it's unclear to me. They don't have the diagram for me to figure out. heh I'm trying to see if they'll fit in the pods I made for my Phass tweets.

Ryan


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

This should help.


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

|Tch0rT| said:


> I've looked at that before but it doesn't label what is what. I'm guessing A is the length across the top face, B the length across the bottom of the magnet, and C the depth? That's why I ask because it's unclear to me. They don't have the diagram for me to figure out. heh I'm trying to see if they'll fit in the pods I made for my Phass tweets.
> 
> Ryan



Sorry, I just figured it would be obvious...  

Seph's diagram will definitely help you out.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> This should help.


Thank you! I need the measurement for D.  I'm pretty new to the DIY stuff, all the other components I've used had mounting accessories (Inifity & Oz) so it's kind of a PITA with buying raw drivers (especially the ones meant for home use) for use in the car.

Ryan


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

300Z said:


> You can ask Raul or BobG over at ECA what they think of my car... they both have heard it...


I believe you have your RS28's pointed up at the windshield from the front of the dash like Finleyville???

I'm interested to see how sephiroth619's turn out installed.

-aaron


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll post a thread on my install.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

ArcL100 said:


> I believe you have your RS28's pointed up at the windshield from the front of the dash like Finleyville???
> 
> -aaron


Thats right...


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

I have mine on axis in kick panels xOver @ 2.1khz in my Saturn...

Indeed my current favorite tweeter as well...


----------



## slaterbj (Dec 7, 2005)

What mids are you guys liking to use with this tweeter? I know the Dayton Ref line seems to be a good choice, but what would be your number 2 choice if you didn't want to debuck the Dayton Ref drivers? I was looking at the Seas CA18RNX, Vifa MG18WK?


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Thank you! I need the measurement for D.  I'm pretty new to the DIY stuff, all the other components I've used had mounting accessories (Inifity & Oz) so it's kind of a PITA with buying raw drivers (especially the ones meant for home use) for use in the car.
> 
> Ryan



B = D because the motor is basically a cylinder attached to a flange.


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

slaterbj said:


> What mids are you guys liking to use with this tweeter? I know the Dayton Ref line seems to be a good choice, but what would be your number 2 choice if you didn't want to debuck the Dayton Ref drivers? I was looking at the Seas CA18RNX, Vifa MG18WK?


Money no object, I'd probably try the Excels,,, but out of those 2 I'd go with the CA18... more midbass.


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

Finleyville said:


> They mate very well with my Seas Lotus in my doors.



See above...


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

slaterbj said:


> What mids are you guys liking to use with this tweeter? I know the Dayton Ref line seems to be a good choice, but what would be your number 2 choice if you didn't want to debuck the Dayton Ref drivers? I was looking at the Seas CA18RNX, Vifa MG18WK?


Other than the Dayton RS in a 7" size mid i would probably try the Peerless Exclusive


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

racerraul said:


> I have mine on axis in kick panels xOver @ 2.1khz in my Saturn...
> 
> Indeed my current favorite tweeter as well...


Are you eqing them at all?

Lol, all this talk makes me wish I had played around with mine longer 

-aaron


----------



## Cris (Sep 28, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> So far:
> 
> Oz Matrix, CDT TW-25, LPG FS-25, Crystal CSC, NEXT ALS, probably more that I can't think of at the moment.
> 
> My favorite thus far is actually the Dayton RS28A. Funny thing is, it's my gf's favorite also. I switched it back and forth with the LPGs and she picked the Daytons.


hey dude.. you think we could meet up sometime and take a listen to each other's systems? I know dante off caraudio would also be interested... we're both looking to get into more SQ oriented stuff. He actually lives by you, and I live a few miles off from both of you.

-cris


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah no problem. It's currently being worked on though, I'm fiberglassing the woofers to my door, building an amp rack, fiberglassing sub enclosure. I'll be sure to PM you though once everything is together and at least presentable.


----------

